# Latest Honda News



## News Gate (Mar 26, 2012)

* Latest Honda News*

Despite the (in) famous episode civic 2012, seem to be bad feelings between Honda and Consumer Reports (CR). The publication may have fallen Civic 2012 in its list of recommendations to press to a quick redesign, but Honda can relax on its U.S. market.UU. best-selling refers. In fact, you can even smile as CR has the agreement of 2013 at the top of his class in four-cylinder guise while taking note that the V6 version is "challenging Toyota Camry for the top spot" in their grades. "Honda lost the brand with other models redesigned in recent years, but it did," said CR Auto Test Center director Jake Fisher. In particular, the new Accord was praised by its fuel efficiency. New direct injection 2.4 liter four cylinder earned an "excellent" 30 mpg overall, increasing to 40 mpg on the highway, while the 3.5 litre V6 variant managed 26 mpg on average, despite posting a zesty 0-60 mph (0-96 km / h) time of 6.3 seconds acceleration. Honda mid-size sedan also earned top grades due their visibility, position driving and interior space, but on the negative side, their LaneWatch which is available in the most luxurious versions system found that it was "a trick advertising and distraction". You can see a video of auto CR Tom Mutchler test engineer driving the new agreement immediately after the break.
*continue more reading and see more photos and video
honda news
*
* Honda Photo*


*continue more reading and see more photos and video
honda news
*


----------

